# انباء عن احداث طائفية فى فرشوط بجنوب مصر



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*مصادر تؤكد وجود هجوم غوغائى وسلب ونهب لممتلكات الأقباط واعتداء على دور العبادة المسيحية

وافتنا بعض المصادر بتصاعد الأحداث الطائفية فى قرية فرشوط بقنا إلى جانب عشرات التعليقات المُستغيثة من بعض الزوار .. كما وصلت الينا بعض الصور التى لم نتبين منها بعد مسار الأحداث واسبابها وتفاصيلها .. الأخبار الأولى التى وصلت الينا اكدت وجود هجوم غوغائى وسلب ونهب لممتلكات الأقباط واعتداء على دور العبادة .. نعرض لكم الصور التى وصلت لنا على ان نوافيكم بالمزيد خلال الدقائق القادمة *























​


----------



## النهيسى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكـــــرا للخبر

كيرياليسون*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*اعتداءات واسعة على منازل ومحلات وصيدليات الأقباط فى مدينة فرشوط بقنا*

فرشوط: خاص بالأقباط الأحرار
اليوم السبت 21 نوفمبر 2009 واثناء كتابة هذه السطور تجرى اعتداءات واسعة على الأقباط فى مدينة فرشوط بمحافظة قنا وكذلك فى قريتى الكوم الأحمر والشقيقى، حيث يقوم  طلبة المعهد الأزهرى ومعهم حشد كبير من الغوغاء والبلطجية بالإعتداء على منازل ومحلات وصيدليات وممتلكات الأقباط
ويتم ذلك تحت أعين رجال الأمن بل وتحت حراسة الشرطة ذاتها بدون أن تتدخل؟؟؟؟!!! 
وينتقل هؤلاء من موقع إلى موقع آخر والشرطة تراهم وتراقبهم ولا تتدخل للحفاظ على هذه الممتلكات وحمايتها.
يعود السبب كما ذُكر حول إدعاء وزعم باعتداء الشاب جرجس بارومى على طفلة مسلمة عمرها تسع سنوات، وقد قامت الشرطة بالقبض على الشاب وعرضه على النيابة، فى حين قام شيخ المعهد الازهرى ومعه السيد فايق ابو قليعى بتهييج الطلبة ومطالبتهم بالثأر من الأقباط لشرف المسلمين على حد زعمهم.
اننا نطالب الدولة المصرية ومسئوليها بالتدخل الفورى لوقف هذه الإعتداءات الأثمة على الأقباط الأبرياء ، ونطالب وزير الداخلية بمطالبة رجاله بحماية الممتلكات والارواح والتى هى مهمة الأمن الرئيسية.
وحتى كتابة هذه السطور لا يستطيع أحد الخروج للشارع لحصر الخسائر حيث ما زالت الاحداث مستمرة.
http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/2009-06-28-16-57-25/42-rokstories/1675-2009-11-21-14-16-07


----------



## mina1010 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا مسيحى من مدينه فرشوط 

قاموا المسلمين بنهب وسلب المحلات التى يمتلكها الا قباط مث محلات الدهب ومحلات الملابس وكل هذا امام اعين رجال الامن المصرى ولم يقم رجال الامن المصرى بتصدى لهم بل كان يفتح لهم الطريق ولذلك قاموا بحرق البيوت وحسوا ان مفيش امن ارجوكم اتصرفوا احنا فى خطر*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: اعتداءات واسعة على منازل ومحلات وصيدليات الأقباط فى مدينة فرشوط بقنا*




> حيث يقوم طلبة المعهد الأزهرى ومعهم حشد كبير من الغوغاء والبلطجية بالإعتداء على منازل ومحلات وصيدليات وممتلكات الأقباط
> ويتم ذلك تحت أعين رجال الأمن بل وتحت حراسة الشرطة ذاتها بدون أن تتدخل؟؟؟؟!!!



سبحان الله

بينتقموا باللى حصل من الجزائرين فى الاقباط

مش لاقين حاجة يفشوا بيها غلهم

صدقونى ساعات كتيرة بفرح فى المصريين

معقولة ممكن يكونوا عايزين نبقى كده كارهين بلدنا

ومع ذللك برده بنحبها ونشجعها فى كل شئ مش بس فى الكورة

على العموم  ربنا موجود​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

mina1010 قال:


> *انا مسيحى من مدينه فرشوط
> 
> قاموا المسلمين بنهب وسلب المحلات التى يمتلكها الا قباط مث محلات الدهب ومحلات الملابس وكل هذا امام اعين رجال الامن المصرى ولم يقم رجال الامن المصرى بتصدى لهم بل كان يفتح لهم الطريق ولذلك قاموا بحرق البيوت وحسوا ان مفيش امن ارجوكم اتصرفوا احنا فى خطر*



*أتصل برياسة الجمهورية فورا - هذا رقم فاكس رئاسة الجمهورية 0020223901998 *


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يكون معكم و يحفظكم من كل شر..


----------



## man4truth (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله لا يترك اولاده
ونحن جميعا كأقباط مصريين مخلصيين لبلدنا الحبيبه مصر نقف يد بيد مع أخوتنا فى فرشوط تحت الاضطهاد
ومن يستطيع ان يعمل شيئا لا يتردد فى عمله
وشكرا*


----------



## Kiril (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ايه السبب طيب؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا ريت يا مينا تطمئنا عن الأوضاع عندك*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

mina1010 قال:


> *انا مسيحى من مدينه فرشوط
> 
> قاموا المسلمين بنهب وسلب المحلات التى يمتلكها الا قباط مث محلات الدهب ومحلات الملابس وكل هذا امام اعين رجال الامن المصرى ولم يقم رجال الامن المصرى بتصدى لهم بل كان يفتح لهم الطريق ولذلك قاموا بحرق البيوت وحسوا ان مفيش امن ارجوكم اتصرفوا احنا فى خطر*



*الرب معكم ويحفظكم ويبعد هؤلاء الغوغاء عنكم
الرب يسيج حول أولاده ويحميهم

  المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان 

× 8/10 شارع متحف المنيل - منيل الروضة- الدور العاشر 
تليفون : 23636811(02) – 23620467 (02)
فاكس : 23621613 (02) 
E-mail: 
eohr@link.com.eg

website :
www.eohr.org 

​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*مسلمون يشعلون النار في متاجر مسيحيين بجنوب مصر
Sat Nov 21, 2009 5:57pm GMT 

اطبع هذا الموضوع | صفحة واحدة[-] نص [+] فرشوط (مصر) (رويترز) -قال شهود عيان إن مئات المسلمين أشعلوا النار يوم السبت في متاجر يملكها مسيحيون في مدينة فرشوط بمحافظة قنا في جنوب البلاد وإن الشرطة تلاحقهم من شارع الى شارع في المدينة.
وقال شاهد ان النار اشتعلت في واجهات 17 متجرا على الاقل وحافلة.

وقال مصدر أمني ان مسلمين أشعلوا النار في متجر اخر بقرية وزيري القريبة من المدينة.

وأضاف أن سبعة مسيحيين على الاقل ومسلما واحدا أصيبوا بجروح طفيفة بسبب تراشق مجموعتين من الجانبين بالحجارة في مدينة فرشوط.

وكان مسلمون تجمعوا في الصباح أمام مركز الشرطة في مدينة فرشوط لمحاولة الفتك بشاب مسيحي خلال نقله الى المحكمة لنظر تجديد حبسه في قضية هتك عرض طفلة مسلمة بحسب قول شاهد.

وقال الشاهد ان المتجمهرين رشقوا قسم الشرطة بالحجارة حين تأخر نقل الشاب ويدعى جرجس جرجس (21 عاما) الى مبنى المحكمة في المدينة.

وأضاف أن المسلمين طافوا بالشوارع وراحوا يشعلون النار في واجهات متاجر مسيحيين.

وقال شاهد أن بعض المتاجر تعرض للنهب.

وقال مصدر أمني ان الشرطة ألقت القبض على نحو 30 متظاهرا.

وأضاف "قوات مكافحة الشغب تحاصر أعدادا أخرى من المتظاهرين في بعض مناطق المدينة."

واتهم جرجس بهتك عرض الطفلة واسمها يسرا (12 عاما). وقال سكان ان الطفلة قالت انه سحبها من الطريق الى حقل مزروع بقصب السكر واعتدى عليها.

وقال مصدر ان مدير أمن محافظة قنا اللواء محمود جوهر يشرف على عمليات نحو ثلاثة الاف من قوات الامن المركزي تكافح أعمال الشغب.

وأضاف أن جوهر يتابع أحداث الشغب على الطبيعة وبصحبته نحو 60 ضابطا.

وأضاف أن قوات مكافحة الشغب تطلق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع على المتظاهرين بكثافة.

وقال جوهر لرويترز خلال سيره في أحد الشوارع ان الشرطة استدعت شخصيات نافذة في المدينة وطلبت منها التدخل لتهدئة المتظاهرين.

ووصل الى المدينة أمين الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم لمحافظة قنا خيرت عثمان وقال لرويترز انه اتصل بأعضاء مجلسي الشعب والشورى الذين يمثلون فرشوط والقرى التابعة لها ليحضروا الى المدينة لتهدئة المتظاهرين.

والعلاقات طيبة بين المسلمين والاقلية المسيحية في مصر لكن نزاعات دموية تنشب أحيانا بسبب بناء الكنائس وترميمها وتغيير الديانة والعلاقات بين الرجال والنساء.

وقال الشاهد "الفوضى عارمة في المدينة"

http://ara.reuters.com/article/topNews/idARACAE5AK0J620091121*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*بربر وهمج الم يوجد قانون فى البلد*​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*ما الفرق بين الخبر السابق*
*وهذا الخبر*​*أمرت نيابة حلوان تجديد حبس كل من أبو اليزيد. ف (37 سنة) عاطل مسجل خطر مقيم بحلوان، إبراهيم. ش" (20 سنة) عاطل ويعمل ماسح أحذية 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات لاتهامهما بالاعتداء الجنسى على أطفال لم يتجاوزا الثالثة عشرة من عمرهم من أيتام إحدى دور الرعاية بحلوان.*
*جاء فى التحقيقات التى جرت بمعرفة أكرم فكرى، وكيل أول نيابة حلوان برئاسة عاصم نعيم رئيس النيابة، أن المتهمين قاما بالاعتداء الجنسى على أربعة أطفال هم عبد الرحمن (13 سنة)، عبد الرحمن (13 سنة)، "محمد. م" (12 سنة) كريم. ح (12 سنة) تحت تهديد السلاح الأبيض.*
*اعترف المتهم الأول "أبو اليزيد. ف" خلال التحقيقات والذى يعمل حارس بأحد مواقف السيارات فى حلوان بقيامه بهتك عرض ثلاثة من الأطفال الأربعة، كما اعترف المتهم الثانى *
*"إبراهيم. ش" ويعمل ماسح أحذية بممارسة الشذوذ بالقوة مع أحد الأطفال بطريقة وحشية تحت تهديد السلاح المتمثل فى مطواة قرن غزال.*
*وأوضحت التحقيقات أيضا بأن الأطفال الذين تم الاعتداء عليهم هم من أطفال الشوارع الذين يعملون نهاراً ثم يعودوا ليلاً إلى إحدى دور الرعاية بحلوان، كما أفادت التحقيقات أن المتهمين كانا يجبران الأطفال على ممارسة الجنس معهما داخل سينما مهجورة بجوار دار الرعاية التى يعود إليها الأطفال للمبيت ليلاُ.*
*يذكر أن المتهم الأول "أبو اليزيد. ف" مسجل خطر متهم سابق فى قضية هتك عرض وضبط بحوزته مطواة قرن غزال كان يهدد بها ضحاياه من الأطفال، كما عثر بحوزته على كمية من المواد المخدرة.*
*كما استمعت النيابة العامة إلى أقوال "مصطفى. ع. ع" فرد أمن ويعمل بالقرب من دار الرعاية التى يلجأ إليها الأطفال ليلاً، حيث أكد أن المتهمين حاولا عدة مرات هتك عرض أطفال، إلا أنها كانت محاولات فاشلة.*
*أمر أكرم فكرى وكيل أول نيابة حلوان بعرض الأطفال الأربعة على مصلحة الطب الشرعى للإفادة، كما أمر باستدعاء المسئول عن الأطفال فى الرعاية لسماع أقواله. *​ 
*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=158846&SecID=203&IssueID=0*​ 
*ما رأى البربر والهمج *
*وماذا*
*فعلوا بهولاء الشواذ*​
*اعتزر للحبيب صوت صارخ لوضع خبر داخل خبر*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله يرحمنا *

*Matt 10:16 *​​*هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسْطِ ذِئَابٍ، فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ. *​*
**Matt 10:22 *​​*وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ. *​*Matt 10:28 *​​*وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ. *​​*لماذا يا رب نحن كالغنم وسط الذئاب *
*لماذا يا رب تسمح لاتباع الشيطان باغتصاب بناتك وقتل اولادك *
*لماذا يا رب تجعل اتباع الشيطان يشمتون ويفتكون بنا*

*هل السبب هو بعدنا عنك ونسياننا لك ولاعمالك؟*
*هل السبب هو انغماسنا فى العالم وشهواته ؟*​*ارحمنا من الدماء يا الله اله خلاصنا*
*كرحمتك يا رب وليس كخطايانا*

*دعوة لكل واحد ان يصلى اليوم لما يحدث لاخواتنا فى هذة القرية ليسامحنا المسيح ويرفع عنا هذة التجربة*​


----------



## طه البنا (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا مدرس بالازهر مسلم من مركز فرشوط 
رايت ماحدث فى المركز والله ما هذه اخلاق المسلمين ولا تمت الى الاسلام بصله وانما ماحدث يمثل عن عصبية الجاهلية ودليل ذالك ان كل من احدثوا تخريب ما هم الا البلطية والحرامية فى البلد من الطرفين المسلم والمسيحى وهذا ماراته عينى امام الجمعية الخيرية


----------



## طه البنا (21 نوفمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *الله يرحمنا *
> 
> 
> *matt 10:16 *
> ...


 




*ايتها الفاضلة*
*ان كنتى من ابناء فرشوط فاسالى مدرسات مدرسة المشتركة بفرشوط من اوصل المدرسات المسحيات الى بيوتهن واوصلوا كذلك المدرسين وهذا حدث فى اغلب المدارس واسالى ايتها الفاضله العائلات المسيحية التى تسكن فى عمارى القوصى من الذى اتى بأبنائهم من المدارس قبل ان تتهمينا باننا ابناء الشياطين قال تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " ان بعض الظن اثم "*​


----------



## george adly (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*أنا جورج من فرشوط *
*ياريت تلحقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونا فين حقوق الأنسان وفين الحكومه وفين الأمن *
*لحد أمتى هنقول فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*حراااااااااااااااااااام اللى بيحصل حرقوا المحلات وكسروا العربيات وحرقوها ونهبوا محلات المجوهرات وحرمونا من خروج الشارع حراااااااااااااااااااااااام *
*ياريت نصلى مقدرشى أقول غير ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب استرها *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

طه البنا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> انا مدرس بالازهر مسلم من مركز فرشوط
> رايت ماحدث فى المركز والله ما هذه اخلاق المسلمين ولا تمت الى الاسلام بصله وانما ماحدث يمثل عن عصبية الجاهلية ودليل ذالك ان كل من احدثوا تخريب ما هم الا البلطية والحرامية فى البلد من الطرفين المسلم والمسيحى وهذا ماراته عينى امام الجمعية الخيرية


*
وهل كان البلطجية المسيحيين يحرقون محلات المسيحيين لمساعدة زملائهم البلطجية المسلمين


لا تعليق يا زميل 

لكنه الإسلام وتعاليمه*


----------



## george adly (21 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amG7ZU-l5wM


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

george adly قال:


> *أنا جورج من فرشوط *
> *ياريت تلحقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونا فين حقوق الأنسان وفين الحكومه وفين الأمن *
> *لحد أمتى هنقول فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *حراااااااااااااااااااام اللى بيحصل حرقوا المحلات وكسروا العربيات وحرقوها ونهبوا محلات المجوهرات وحرمونا من خروج الشارع حراااااااااااااااااااااااام *
> *ياريت نصلى مقدرشى أقول غير ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب استرها *



*هل الأحداث مازالت مستمرة حتى الآن ؟*


----------



## george adly (21 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.coptreal.com/wShowSubject.aspx?SID=27327


----------



## طه البنا (21 نوفمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهل كان البلطجية المسيحيين يحرقون محلات المسيحيين لمساعدة زملائهم البلطجية المسلمين*
> 
> 
> *لا تعليق يا زميل *
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*


طه البنا قال:



			السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا مدرس بالازهر مسلم من مركز فرشوط 
رايت ماحدث فى المركز والله ما هذه اخلاق المسلمين ولا تمت الى الاسلام بصله وانما ماحدث يمثل عن عصبية الجاهلية ودليل ذالك ان كل من احدثوا تخريب ما هم الا البلطية والحرامية فى البلد من الطرفين المسلم والمسيحى وهذا ماراته عينى امام الجمعية الخيرية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اعتداءات واسعة على منازل ومحلات وصيدليات الأقباط فى مدينة فرشوط بقنا


كتبها الأقباط الأحرار
فرشوط: خاص بالأقباط الأحرار
اليوم السبت 21 نوفمبر 2009 واثناء كتابة هذه السطور تجرى اعتداءات واسعة على الأقباط فى مدينة فرشوط بمحافظة قنا وكذلك فى قريتى الكوم الأحمر والشقيقى، حيث يقوم طلبة المعهد الأزهرى ومعهم حشد كبير من الغوغاء والبلطجية بالإعتداء على منازل ومحلات وصيدليات وممتلكات الأقباط
ومنها صيدلية دكتور لطيف المعصرانى وصيدليه دكتورة سهير ، ويتم ذلك تحت أعين رجال الأمن بل وتحت حراسة الشرطة ذاتها بدون أن تتدخل؟؟؟؟!!!
وينتقل هؤلاء من موقع إلى موقع آخر والشرطة تراهم وتراقبهم ولا تتدخل للحفاظ على هذه الممتلكات وحمايتها.
يعود السبب كما ذُكر حول إدعاء وزعم باعتداء الشاب جرجس بارومى على طفلة مسلمة عمرها تسع سنوات، وقد قامت الشرطة بالقبض على الشاب وعرضه على النيابة، فى حين قام شيخ المعهد الازهرى ومعه السيد فايق ابو قليعى بتهييج الطلبة ومطالبتهم بالثأر من الأقباط لشرف المسلمين على حد زعمهم.
اننا نطالب الدولة المصرية ومسئوليها بالتدخل الفورى لوقف هذه الإعتداءات الأثمة على الأقباط الأبرياء ، ونطالب وزير الداخلية بمطالبة رجاله بحماية الممتلكات والارواح والتى هى مهمة الأمن الرئيسية.
وحتى كتابة هذه السطور لا يستطيع أحد الخروج للشارع لحصر الخسائر حيث ما زالت الاحداث مستمرة.
وسنوافيكم بتطورات الموقف لاحقا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*الكاتب: خاص الكتيبة الطيبية - نيرمين عادل
اليوم السبت 21 نوفمبر 2009 في تصريح خاص للكتيبة الطيبية صرح نيافة الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادي يتهم مدير ومفتش المعهد الأزهري بنجع حمادي بالتحريض للإعتداء على الأقباط مما أدى لتجمع عدد من شباب المسلمين وقطع الطرق المؤدية للدخول والخروج للبلدة حاملين الشوم والأسلحة للأعتداء على كل قبطي خارج أو داخل من الطريق إثر ترويج إشاعة بقيام شاب مسيحي يبلغ من العمر 20 عاماً باغتصاب طفلة مسلمة عمرها 9 سنوات كما تم الاعتداء على القمص بنيامين نصحي وشماس كان بصحبته أثناء عودتهم من الكنيسة، وحتى كتابة هذه السطور صرح نيافته بالتواطئ الواضح من الأمن بنجع حمادي فلم يستطيع أحد من الألقباط الساكنين في البلدة الدخول أو الخروج منها، كما صرح نيافته أنه يتابع الأمر بنفسه تليفونيا سواء مع المسئولين أو أولاده من الرعية. 
وجاري متابعة الحدث لإخباركم به أولا بأول. 


تاريخ نشر الخبر : 21/11/2009*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*اعتذر للمره الثانيه اخى الحبيب صوت صارخ*​*تلميذة الإعدادي سلمت جسدها للعامل*
*لإرغام أسرتها علي خطبتهما*​*كفر الشيخ عبد القادر الشوادفي :*​ 
*تمردت تلميذة بالصف الثالث الإعدادي عمرها 16 عاما علي تقاليد عائلتها التي رفضت خطبتها لعامل زراعي لأنها مازالت قاصرا فسلمت نفسها بإرادتها لحبيبها لوضع أسرتها أمام الأمر الواقع..تلقي اللواء محمد متولي عليان مدير امن كفر الشيخ اخطارا من العميد أمجد عبد الفتاح مدير إدارة البحث الجنائي بالمديرية بقيام "زينب.م.س" 16 سنة بالصف الثالث الإعدادي بالابلاغ عن قيامها بمعاشرة العامل "محمود.ع.ل" 25 سنة برضاها بشقة شقيقه بمدينة طنطا غربية لإرغام أسرتها علي قبول خطبتهما.. بسؤال الشاب المشكو في حقه اعترف بقيامه بمواقعة الفتاة جنسيا برضاها الكامل ودون إكراه وأبدي رغبته في الزواج منها. *​ 
*تحرر محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق. *​ 




*http://www.almessa.net.eg/*​ 


*ماذا فعل البربر والهمج*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اقتباس  




 حيث يقوم طلبة المعهد الأزهرى ومعهم حشد كبير من الغوغاء والبلطجية بالإعتداء على منازل ومحلات وصيدليات وممتلكات الأقباط
ويتم ذلك تحت أعين رجال الأمن بل وتحت حراسة الشرطة ذاتها بدون أن تتدخل؟؟؟؟!!!   



سبحان الله

بينتقموا باللى حصل من الجزائرين فى الاقباط

مش لاقين حاجة يفشوا بيها غلهم

صدقونى ساعات كتيرة بفرح فى المصريين

معقولة ممكن يكونوا عايزين نبقى كده كارهين بلدنا

ومع ذللك برده بنحبها ونشجعها فى كل شئ مش بس فى الكورة

على العموم ربنا موجود​


----------



## بنت غزة الحرة (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
انا بجد لما شفت الصورة الهجوم الحقير السخيف على بيوت اخونة المسيحية والله انحرقد مي وكانو بيتنا يلي انحرق بجد عمل حقير تافه هجوم سافل ..الله يجعل كل واحد ايده انمدت على المسيحيةتنقطع وتحرق بأذن الله 
ياخواني مو عارفه شو احكي أعتذر ولا شو بجد انا يلي من غزة ازعلت بس ما بعرف وين المسلمين اللي في مصر من الدافع عنكم .. للاسف الشديد حقراء كلهم الا القليل  .
باسمي انا بعتذر جدا من يلي صار لو بدكم تحسبوا الامر على المسلمين .
اسال الله ان يجعكم يوم القيامه مع سيدنا عيسي وستنا مريم ومع الصادقيين 
وشكرا الكم كتير . 
بتمني يكون قلبك كالعادة ابيض وتحملوا الموضوع .. لااني احنا في غزة حاسيين في الظلم وبنعرف شو معني الظلم 
سلام عليكم ورحمه الله ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى كل مسلم يقول ان مايحدث من اضطهاد ونهب لحقوق الاقباط ليس من الاسلام فى شئ*​ 
ان كنت يا ( طه البنا او غيرك ) لم تشترك فى هذة الجرائم و لاتشجع عليها فانت غير مسلم

لان مصادر الدين الاسلامى كالقران والحديث الصحيح تدعو الى كره غير المسلم

لعن الله اليهود والنصارى - اضطروهم الى اضيق الطريق - كفروا الذين قالوا ( مع العلم اننا لا نؤمن بما اتهمنا به القران ) - قاتلوا من لا يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر من الذين اتوا الكتاب... الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون (مذلولون) -   

وان كنت ستقول  لكم دينكم ولى دينى - من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر و غيرها فهذة منسوخة لا يتم العمل بها ( كانت فترة الخوف فى البداية ولما كثر اتباع هذا الدين اعتدوا واستعمروا من حولهم (اسلام-جذية وانت صاغر-القتل ) 

من تخدع يا صديقى 
فالمجرمون الذين نهبوا المحلات وحرقوا البيوت واغتصبوا القاصرات وخطفوا البنات

فهذا رد فعل طبيعى جدا لما يقراوه فى القران  والاحاديث 
راجع نفسك ياصديقى فالدول مثل الجزائر والصومال واليمن والعراق وغيرهم  لها قاسم مشترك ( الاسلام ) وهى فى طور الخراب والحرب بين افرادها( الحوثيين مع الحكومة )و(فتح مع حماس) و(المحاكم الاسلامية فى الصومال مع الحكومة )


لا اريد رد منك يا أ/طه البنا   ولكن اريدك ان تكون صادق مع نفسك 

فاينما وجدت المحبة وجد الله الخالق ​


----------



## zezza (22 نوفمبر 2009)

رحمتك يا رب 
ايه الهمجية دى الناس دى بقى عمرهم ما هيدوا و يريحونا 

رحمتك يا رب حافظ على كل ولادك الاقباط


----------



## بنت غزة الحرة (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*

zezza قال:



رحمتك يا رب 
ايه الهمجية دى الناس دى بقى عمرهم ما هيدوا و يريحونا 

رحمتك يا رب حافظ على كل ولادك الاقباط

أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يرحم كل مظلوم يارب.
فعلا همج  حقراء صعاليك يلي عملو هيك الله يصبركم على قرفهم بس.
انا مسلمه خجلانه منهم يالله يفضحهم فضحونا :smil8: ..​​*


----------



## usaaa (22 نوفمبر 2009)

انا احد مسيحين فرشوط العنف والنهب والسرقة التى حدثت بالامس وما زالت مستمرة اليوم فوق الوصف الشرطة بتتفرج على المحلات وهى بتتسرق وهناك اصابات عديد ة واحنا حتى الان محبوسين فى منازلنا والذين كانوا فى الشوارع فى اوقات السرقه ولم يستطيعوا الوصول الى منازلهم استغاثوا ببعض المسلمين المعتدلين فى تفكيرهم والذين لم يوافقوا على ما فعله غيرهم من المسلمين فقاموا بتوصيلهم الى منازلهم لان لا احد مسيحى يستطيع السير فى الشوارع احنا بنسال هنفضل لامتى محبوسين كدا لا يمكن ان يكون الحل هو مصالحة وديه لابد من رد حاسم من الشرطة ونود لفت نظركم الى ان محافظة قنا هو مسيحى متواطا  لا نتشرف ان يكون مسيحى لانه جبان وسلبى للغايه نرجوا منك تصعيد الموقف الى اعلى درجه


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

usaaa قال:


> انا احد مسيحين فرشوط العنف والنهب والسرقة التى حدثت بالامس وما زالت مستمرة اليوم فوق الوصف الشرطة بتتفرج على المحلات وهى بتتسرق وهناك اصابات عديد ة واحنا حتى الان محبوسين فى منازلنا والذين كانوا فى الشوارع فى اوقات السرقه ولم يستطيعوا الوصول الى منازلهم استغاثوا ببعض المسلمين المعتدلين فى تفكيرهم والذين لم يوافقوا على ما فعله غيرهم من المسلمين فقاموا بتوصيلهم الى منازلهم لان لا احد مسيحى يستطيع السير فى الشوارع احنا بنسال هنفضل لامتى محبوسين كدا لا يمكن ان يكون الحل هو مصالحة وديه لابد من رد حاسم من الشرطة ونود لفت نظركم الى ان محافظة قنا هو مسيحى متواطا  لا نتشرف ان يكون مسيحى لانه جبان وسلبى للغايه نرجوا منك تصعيد الموقف الى اعلى درجه



*أهلا بالأخ الحبيب

ربنا يكون معاكم ويتمجد فى حياتكم, ليس أمامكم إلا الأنتظار, صلوا, صلوا, صلوا

لقد أوصلنا ما يجرى لمعظم المنظمات الحقوقية

هل بأمكانك أن تكتب لنا ما يجرى الآن بالضبط, هل هناك مصابين, يا ريت تكون هناك أمكانية للتصوير*


----------



## usaaa (22 نوفمبر 2009)

انا احد مسيحين مدينة فرشوط ما حدث بالامس من اعمل تخريب وسرقة ونهب كان شى مفزع المحلات اتصفت خالص وبعدين حرقوها والشرطة بتتفرج عليهم وحتى الان لازلنا محبوسين فى منازلنا خائفين طلاقات النار فى الشوارع الضرب بالحجارة والزجاجات الناريه تنهار على البيوت وهناك العديد من المسيحين الذين لم يستطيعوا الوصول الى منازلهم حين اعلن الشغب والسرقه فاستغاثوا ببعض الملمين المعتدلين الذين لم يوافقوا على ما فعله البعض منهم وقاموا بتوصلينا الى المنازل ونحن ونود ان نعرف الى متى سوف نستمر فى الحبس هذا ونود ان نلفت انتباهكم الى ان محافظ قنا المسيحى الذى لا نتشرف ان يكون مسيحى لما يتصف به من الجبن والتواطا وكمان نريد ان يعلوا صوتنا وان نسترد ما سلب مننا ولن نوافق على الصلح الا بعد ان نسترد كل ما سلب مننا وحتى تحل تلك النزاعات لا يوجد لدينا رد الا كلمة يا رب


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

usaaa قال:


> انا احد مسيحين مدينة فرشوط ما حدث بالامس من اعمل تخريب وسرقة ونهب كان شى مفزع المحلات اتصفت خالص وبعدين حرقوها والشرطة بتتفرج عليهم وحتى الان لازلنا محبوسين فى منازلنا خائفين طلاقات النار فى الشوارع الضرب بالحجارة والزجاجات الناريه تنهار على البيوت وهناك العديد من المسيحين الذين لم يستطيعوا الوصول الى منازلهم حين اعلن الشغب والسرقه فاستغاثوا ببعض الملمين المعتدلين الذين لم يوافقوا على ما فعله البعض منهم وقاموا بتوصلينا الى المنازل ونحن ونود ان نعرف الى متى سوف نستمر فى الحبس هذا ونود ان نلفت انتباهكم الى ان محافظ قنا المسيحى الذى لا نتشرف ان يكون مسيحى لما يتصف به من الجبن والتواطا وكمان نريد ان يعلوا صوتنا وان نسترد ما سلب مننا ولن نوافق على الصلح الا بعد ان نسترد كل ما سلب مننا وحتى تحل تلك النزاعات لا يوجد لدينا رد الا كلمة يا رب



*هل بأمكانك أن تكتب لنا ما يجرى الآن بالضبط, هل هناك مصابين, يا ريت تكون هناك أمكانية للتصوير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*فالنصلى من أجل أخوتنا فى فرشوط

ها صلاتنا لك يا إلهى​*


----------



## usaaa (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الان على حد ما نسمع لاننا محبوسين يقال ان الاجواء هدات الان وبعض المسيحين حاولوا الخروج لاغلاق محلاتهم بعد ان نهبت ولكن الشرطة قد تركت اماكنها وهذا ما يقلقنا لاننا لا نعلم ما سيحدث غدا بعد مغادرة الشرطة المصابين على حد ما سمعنا هما اثنان اسحاق لطيف وزكريا لطيف وهما اخان ضربا من الذين هجموا على محلهم وهم محلين سوبر ماركت لا نستطيع تصوير الان ولكن من الممكن ان نستطيع التصوير بعد ما نستطيع الخروج
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fJqUc7OpoA
هذه الصور التي استطعنا الوصول اليها حتي الان


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*هذه صور فيديو لما يحدث من إعتداء على مسيحيو فرشوط​*
http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/2009-06-28-16-57-25/42-rokstories/1700-2009-11-22-21-35-27


----------



## طه البنا (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ايها الصوت الصارخ​ اين الرد الذى انا كتبته لك بالامس ارجوا نشرة على الموقع
او اعتبر ان هذا بمثابة طرد لى من الموقع 
انشر الردود الخاصة بى لو سمحت
*طه البنا مدرس بالازهر الشريف*​


----------



## marloforever (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*السؤال الذى يطرح نفسة لماذا نجد المسلم وحدة معاديا دائما لمن اختلف معة سواء فى الملة او الدين سواء بالارهاب او الاضطهاد لماذا يستم سلوك المسلم بالعصبية والتطرف لماذا نجد الاف يقتلون بأسم ادين لماذا المسلم وحدة من يمنعنا عن بناء كنائسنا واذ قلنا هذة اقلية وليس من الاسلام فى شى فلماذا لا نجد هذة الاقلية فى الدول المسيحية بل المسلم يعيش بكامل كرامتة
اذا تعمقنا سنجد الاجابة.........
سؤال اخر لماذا لم نشهد فى مصر قبل عصر التدين مثل هذا الارهاب لماذا لم نجد فى بداية القرن الماضى مثل هذا الاحتقان فلماذا كلما اشتد الدولة تدينا ازداد ارهابا فنجد هنا من يحرض الشعب الشيوخ ومسئولى الازهر ومن المنفذين؟ طلاب الازهر ماذا اذ قام بالتحريض اباء الكنيسة هل كان سيمر الامر بسلام؟ فلم الكيل بمكيالين يامسلمين
الى الاخت بنت غزة اشكريك لمشاركة احزاننا يا ليت كل مسلم يكون مثلك *


----------



## marloforever (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى متى ستهدر دمائنا ااصبحنا نحن الاقباط ارواحنا بلا قيمة لماذا مسيحى العالم لم يقفة بجانبنا مثلما فعل المسلمين مع مروة الشربينى بل لماذا لم يعلة صوت المسلمين من اجلنا اذا كانة مطالبين بالحق؟*


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يحمي شعبه

وينور عقول المسؤلين


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*محامى البابا يناشد الرئيس إنقاذ أقباط فرشوط*​*ناشد عدد من النشطاء والحقوقيون الأقباط الرئيس حسنى مُبارك بالتدخُل الفورى لإنقاذ المصريين الأقباط فى فرشوط.*
*وقالوا فى البيان "نطالب منك يا فخامة الرئيس مبارك، التدخل الفورى من بطش الرَعاع والغوغاء ومَن وراءهم مِن قيادات هداّمة تسعى لزرع الفتنة وبَث الفُرقة بين المصريين باسم الدين، ومُحاسبة كل من ثبت تورطه فى الهجوم على الأقباط المُسالمين سواء بالاعتداء أو بالتحريض.*
*وطالب الموقعون على البيان، الرئيس مُبارك باتخاذ ما يلزم من إجراءات لمُحاسبة القيادات الأمنية المتخاذلة والتى لعبت دور المُتفرج أمام عمليات السلب والنهب والحرق والتخريب التى تعرضت لها مُمتلكات الأقباط فى فرشوط الذى نشره موقع "أقباط أحرار"، اليوم الإثنين.*
*وأدان الموقعون على البيان قيام أجهزة أمنية بتهجير وإجلاء الأقباط فى فرشوط عن منازلهم وقُراهم، فى مُخالفة صريحة واعتداء صارخ على أحكام الدستور الذى نص فى المادة 50 و51 منه على أنه "لا يجوز أن تحظر على أى مواطن الإقامة فى جهة معينة ولا أن يلزم بالإقامة فى مكان معين إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون"، كما أنه "لا يجوز إبعاد أى مواطن عن البلاد أو منعه من العودة إليها"*
*واستنكروا ما قام به بعض المُتعصبين من حرق وإهانة لرموز الديانة المسيحية، ونُطالب بتقديم كل من تورط فى جريمة ازدراء دين سماوى أو التعرض للمُمتلكات العامة والخاصة، إلى القضاء ومُحاسبته وفقاً لأحكام القانون وبمنأى عن الجلسات العُرفية الهزيلة التى تُنذر بردة حضارية ومجتمعية، وتُتيح لكل خارج عن القانون أن يعيث فى الأرض فساداً بلا رادع أو عقاب. *
*وقع على البيان كل من رمسيس النجار محامى البابا شنودة والقمص صليب متى ساويرس مدير مركز السلام الدولى لحقوق الإنسان، أشرف إدوار المُحامى وجوزيف إبراهيم مدير المركز المصرى للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان، شريف رمزى المُحامى، هانى عزيز الجز يرى مدير مركز المليون لحقوق الإنسان، صفوت جرجس مدير المركز المصرى لحقوق الإنسان، هويدا العُمدة المُحامية، صلاح محمد الزين رئيس الحزب المصرى الليبرالى، إسحق حنا الأمين العام للجمعية المصرية للتنوير.*
*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=159466*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2009)

طه البنا قال:


> ايها الصوت الصارخ​
> 
> 
> اين الرد الذى انا كتبته لك بالامس ارجوا نشرة على الموقع
> ...


*اعتقد اننى ارسلت لك رساله ابين لك سبب حذف ردك لان الرد عبارة عن عظه لاحد الشيوخ مكتوبه*
*ونحن هنا لانحتاج وعظ اسلامى لاننا نعرفه جيدا ( كلام وبس ) لاكن فعل لا*
*والادله كثيرة وانت تعرفها جيدا*
*ملحوظة *
*وجودك بالمنتدى او عدم وجودك بالمنتدى لا يعنى اى احد بل يرجع لك *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/2009-06-28-16-57-25/42-rokstories/1684-2009-11-21-23-03-01*


----------



## طه البنا (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اتحدث اليكم اليوم على لسان استاذى وشيخى  العالم / فايف ابوقليعى*
*الذى اتهمتمونه ظلما وعدوانا بانه هيج ابناء الازهر لايقاع الفتنه والاذى بالاخوة المسيحيين *
*حيث أكد الشيخ فايق قليعى مدير ادارة ابوتشت الازهرية وعضو مجلس محلى المحافظة عن مركز فرشوط*
* ان ماحدث أغضب الجميع مسلمين ومسيحيين على حد سواء وأنه صدر من فئة غير مسئوله لا يمكن أن يكونوا من أبناء هذا الوطن الذى نعيش فيه متحابين لافرق بين مسلم ومسيحى وان المسيحى قبل المسلم استنكر ورفض مافعله مرتكب الجريمة بالاعتداء على طفله والذى لا يتفق مع قيمنا ومجتمعنا وأخلاقنا *​*وأختم حديثى بقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*" من آذى لى ذميا فقد آذانى "*
*صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*​*الشيخ / فايق قليعى*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 نوفمبر 2009)

طه البنا قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *اتحدث اليكم اليوم على لسان استاذى وشيخى العالم / فايف ابوقليعى*
> *الذى اتهمتمونه ظلما وعدوانا بانه هيج ابناء الازهر لايقاع الفتنه والاذى بالاخوة المسيحيين *
> *حيث أكد الشيخ فايق قليعى مدير ادارة ابوتشت الازهرية وعضو مجلس محلى المحافظة عن مركز فرشوط*
> ...


 

انا احترم حضرتك حقاً ولكن..............

*اسطوانة مشروخة بنسمعها فى كل مصيبة تحصل* 

واعرف انها ستتكرر بعد ذلك فيما سوف يحدث من اضطهاد لا ينتهى​ 


اعترف لك انك انسان مسالم حقا ولكنك ليس مسلما حقا
ارجو من حضرتك ان تتعب وتقرأ ردى رقم 29 فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*


طه البنا قال:



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اتحدث اليكم اليوم على لسان استاذى وشيخى  العالم / فايف ابوقليعى
الذى اتهمتمونه ظلما وعدوانا بانه هيج ابناء الازهر لايقاع الفتنه والاذى بالاخوة المسيحيين 
حيث أكد الشيخ فايق قليعى مدير ادارة ابوتشت الازهرية وعضو مجلس محلى المحافظة عن مركز فرشوط
 ان ماحدث أغضب الجميع مسلمين ومسيحيين على حد سواء وأنه صدر من فئة غير مسئوله لا يمكن أن يكونوا من أبناء هذا الوطن الذى نعيش فيه متحابين لافرق بين مسلم ومسيحى وان المسيحى قبل المسلم استنكر ورفض مافعله مرتكب الجريمة بالاعتداء على طفله والذى لا يتفق مع قيمنا ومجتمعنا وأخلاقنا ​وأختم حديثى بقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
" من آذى لى ذميا فقد آذانى "
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم​الشيخ / فايق قليعى

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل تريد أن تقول أنكم لا حول لكم ولا قوة وأن الأمر صار فى سلطة الغوغاء فقط


الا يوجد لديكم "كبير" فى البلد

هل لو الأمر أنقلب

وهاجم المسيحيين مصالح المسلمين

هل كنتم ستكونوا عاجزين أيضا عن إيقاف المهزلة

كفاكم كذباً

أين الأمن ؟​ألديكم أجابة عن سؤالنا هذا؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2009)

طه البنا قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *اتحدث اليكم اليوم على لسان استاذى وشيخى  العالم / فايف ابوقليعى*
> *الذى اتهمتمونه ظلما وعدوانا بانه هيج ابناء الازهر لايقاع الفتنه والاذى بالاخوة المسيحيين *
> *حيث أكد الشيخ فايق قليعى مدير ادارة ابوتشت الازهرية وعضو مجلس محلى المحافظة عن مركز فرشوط*
> ...


*
راجع هذه الفيديوهات

هل صار كافة أهالى فرشوط غوغاء

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsIlH2Yvbxo&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYFsW-uABJg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDv72oHYjio&feature=player_embedded#


هل سمعت الهتافات " لا إلا الله " يا شيخ الأزهر وماذا فعل محمد وإله مكة بالمسلمين

لقد حولهم للصوص وناهبون ومجرمون

هذا ما فعله محمد وقرآنه

*


----------



## طه البنا (23 نوفمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *راجع هذه الفيديوهات*
> 
> *هل صار كافة أهالى فرشوط غوغاء*
> 
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2009)

طه البنا قال:


> صوت صارخ قال:
> 
> 
> > *راجع هذه الفيديوهات*
> ...


----------



## grges monir (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا من همجية هذا الدين الارهابى
ربنا يكون مع او لادة  فى المحنة  دى


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*كاهن كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس بقرية أبو شوشة يقص ما حدث فى القرية


أين الأمن يا وزير الأمن

أين الأمن يا كبير البلد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZROEKEinH2Y&feature=player_embedded*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*فى تمام الساعة التاسعة مساءا يوم 23/11/2009 اندلعت مشاجرات بين الاقباط والمسلمين فى قرية العركى بشارع السنترال التى تبعد عن فرشوط 10 كيلومتر... 
وبدأ ت المشاجرات بينهم .. وألان يتجمع أعداد كبيرة من المسلمين أمام منازل الاقباط .. وهجموا على الاقباط بالعصي والشوم ... 

وقاموا بحرق منزل بشارع خور أبو عايد العركى السيد / ممدوح لوكاس مقاريوس 


أين الأمن يا وزير الأمن

أين الأمن يا كبير البلد

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رأفت سمير- ناشط حقوقي
بالأمس الموافق22/11/2009 الساعة الحادية عشرة صباحا وإثناء دخول لجنة تقصى الحقائق ونشطاء من حقوق الإنسان رأفت سمير ناشط حقوقي والأستاذ / احمد مصطفى فنجان مراسل جريدة الوفد وعضو بمنظمات حقوقية والأستاذ /هانى صدقي بخيت عضو بمنظمات حقوقية ومجموعة من الصحفيين ونشطاء حقوقيين ... 
اعترضنا رجال المباحث مدينة فرشوط وتم الذهاب الى مركز شرطة فرشوط وهناك طلبوا تحقيق الشخصية والكارنيهات وعملوا الاستعلامات اللازمة واحتجزنا داخل القسم ساعة ونصف .. والسيد النقيب / احمد حماد معاون مباحث مركز فرشوط .. ورئيس المباحث مركز فرشوط المقدم /عصام غانم .. تنبه علينا بعدم حصر الخسائر وعدم تصوير الاحداث ومع مغادرة المدينة ولو تواجدنا داخل المدينة سوف يوجة إلينا اتهامات كثيرة ...... الخ .. بحجة أننا أغراب من البلد .. وسألناه من الذي إصدار تلك الأوامر قال جهات سيادية ... 
وكان يتواجد هناك داخل مركز فرشوط السيد / مديــر أمن قــنا .. والسيد / مساعد أول وزير الداخلية ... 
أين تعليمات السيد / وزيـرالداخلية ؟؟؟؟

أين ندوات واجتماعات ودراسة حقوق الإنسان التى تتكلم عنها الشرطة ؟؟؟ 

أين ميثاق حقوق الإنسان التى وقعت مصر عليها ؟؟؟ ...*


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*لابد ان يكون الحل من عند الله*​


----------



## بنت غزة الحرة (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله..
للاسف الشديد كتير من الردود بتهاجم الدين الاسلامي والمسلمين ليش ما بعرف 
احنا ضد العمل الحقير يلي صار .
بس كمان ما بيطلع الكم تهاجمونا في دينا وتغلطوا بالشكل هادا . للاسف بعض الردود ما توقعت تطلع من أخواني المسيحية .واذا بدكم تحسبوا الامر الحقير يلي صار على الدين الاسلامي ..يبقي نحسب جرائم بوش المسيحي على الدين  المسيحي!.. 
وشكر ا لكم والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله ..​*


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت غزة الحرة قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله..​**
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*لا تغضبى يا بنت غزه الحره*​*مايفعله هولاء الهمج والبربر هو نتيجة تربيتهم الاسلاميه*
*وأسئلى شيوخ المساجد اللذين يسبوننا فى كل وعظاتهم بمكرفوناتهم اذا كنت من مصر*
*اما اذا كنت من خارج مصر فابحثى عن شيوخ الفضائيات*
*وقدوتهم الدمويه هو نبيهم*
*ضعى نفسك مكان المسيحيين واعتقد انك ممكن تشعروا بمدا المأساه التى يعيشون بها فى وطنهم من هولاء البربر والهمج*
*الذى لا رادع لهم*
*بسبب مساعدة الامن لهم*
*عموما*
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## طه البنا (24 نوفمبر 2009)

bitar قال:


> *لا تغضبى يا بنت غزه الحره*​
> *مايفعله هولاء الهمج والبربر هو نتيجة تربيتهم الاسلاميه*
> *وأسئلى شيوخ المساجد اللذين يسبوننا فى كل وعظاتهم بمكرفوناتهم اذا كنت من مصر*
> *اما اذا كنت من خارج مصر فابحثى عن شيوخ الفضائيات*
> ...


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 نوفمبر 2009)

طه البنا قال:


> ;1700928 قال:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2009)

طه البنا قال:


> كفاية​ياريت كفاية كده غلط وشتيمة كلنا عارفين ان دى اخطاء افراد يتحملها الفرد لذاته وليس لدينه واعلم لو ان فرشوط كلها كما تدعون او حتى عائلة واحدة منها تحركت فى هذا الموضوع للقصاص من كل المسيحيين لقضوا عليهم بالقتل وليس بما فعله بعض الشباب النتهورين الذين ردوا على تهور واحد منكم بتهور على الجميع
> وانتم بتفكيركم هذا اصبحتم مثلهم كما تدعون همج وبربر لانكم اخذتم ذنب الدين كامل بما فعله بعض الشباب الطائش
> 
> ولكن هذا الشباب ايضا له عذرة لان هذه الواقعه حدث منذ 3شهور وتم اخفائها على انها اشاعه مغرضة واسئلوا فى هذا الموضوع السيد /مجدى أيوب المسيحى محافظ قنا الذى حضر الواقعه بنفسه​


* ماذا فعلتم يا باقى المسلميين*
*فى كل الاحداث الاجراميه التى طالت المسيحيين من الكشح الى الاسكندريه*​


----------



## بنت كلوج (25 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا-المخلص قااااااادر ان يخلصكم يااخوتى ...ثانيا (قلب الحاكم فى يد الله كجداول المياه )(احسبوا كل فر ح يااخوتى حينما تقعون فى تجربة)......المسيح قادر على ايقاظ الحكام كيما يحكموا بالعدل   والعدل فقط......اين الاعلام وحالة السخط على الظلم بسبب مباراة مصر والجزائر اليس هذااهم وفيه ظلم......استيقظ يا ايها النيام وكفاكم مغالطات ومساومات وكيل بمكيالين........الله معكم


----------



## Coptic Adel (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*بصراحة انا مش لاقي كلام اقوله

لحد امتي هانفضل ساكتين ؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2009)

طه البنا قال:


> bitar قال:
> 
> 
> > [size=5
> ...


----------



## بنت كلوج (25 نوفمبر 2009)

يااخوتى فى المسيح لايوجد بايدينا سوى اسلحة الصوم والصلاة الفعالة لاجلكم......هذا منذ اكثر من5 ايام متوقع حدوث احداث  ولكن هذا فاق التوقع لاننى قرات خبرا على موقع اخبارى وهو(اذبحو نصرانى بدلا من خروف العيد) ونظرا لقوانين المنتدى واننى لم انجح فى نسخ الرابط فلم ينزل الخبر لذلك اقول انه كان متوقع حدوث شيىء .....اله السما قادر بالتدخل فى ملء الزمان(الوقت المناسب).............الله معكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*اصدر السيد اللواء / مدير امن قنا أوامره لمركز شرطة فرشوط بعدم تحرير محاضر للمتضررين فى الاحداث الاخيرة وتوجيههم الى المحامى العام بقنا لعمل المحاضر اللازمة هناك ...
المتضررين فى حيرة وذهول من عدم تعاون الامن معهم .. ويحاول الامن تصعيب وعرقلة الأمور على المبلغين وضياع حقوقهم .. حيث تحويلهم الى قنا لعرض شكواهم الى السيد المستشار / المحامى العام ذلك لإحباطهم حيث أن قنا تبعد عن فرشوط مسافة 60 كيلو تقريبا ... 
وعند تواجد لجنة تقصى الحقائق وبعض نشطاء حقوقيين فى فرشوط .. لوحظ كم هائل من الدرجات البخارية التى لا تحمل لوحات معدنية .. وعلى كل دراجة أربع شباب بسرعات جنونية يصاحبها هرج ومرج ذهابا وإيابا .. وهذه ظاهرة خطيرة جدا فى قلقلة الامن العام للمواطنين الاقباط تمهيدا الى عمليات إرهابية جديدة .. فى هذا نتساءل أين شرطة المرور ورجال المباحث .. وهذا يكنى على عدم وجود ضبط وربط وعدم ممارسة الجهات الأمنية بدورها الفعال ... 
وهذه الإعمال الإرهابية الحالية أعطت مناخ ملائم وفرصة جيدة لتصفية بعض الحسابات القديمة بين بعض العائلات من مسلمين وأقباط كما حدث فى قرية العركى بفرشوط يوم الاثنين الموافق 23 /11 /2009.. ومن الملاحظ أن الهجوم على بعض الأسر القبطية مستمرا بتعدي عليهم بالضرب المبرح ينتج عن ذلك إصابات وكدمات .. وعند أبلاغ الشرطة عن الواقعة تقوم الشرطة بالضغط على الطرف القبطي بالتوقيع على الصلح مع تهديدهم بالاعتقال فى حالة عدم التوقيع على الصلح .. علما بأنة يوجد بعض الأفراد من الاقباط محتجزين رغم إنهم شاكين ومتضررين .. على الرغم بان مركز الشرطة لم يحرر لهم محاضر رسمية .. إنما عمل مذكرة فى دفتر أحوال مركز فرشوط فقط وتم أخلاء طرف للمحتجزين فى قرية العركى ليلة العيد الموافق 26 /11/2009 الساعة الحادية عشرة والنصف مساءا ...
وقد نما الى علمنا أن هذه العمليات الإرهابية الدموية كان مخطط لها فى جميع مساجد مدينة فرشوط والدليل على ذلك أن يوم الجمعة الموافق 20 /11/ 2009 تمت صلاة الجمعة بدون مكبرات صوت خارجية مستخدمين سماعات داخل المساجد وذلك لتدبير العمليات الإرهابية وتنسيقها بخطة محكمة .. حيث أن عند تنفيذ المخطط الارهابى الدموي على المناطق المنكوبة تم فى هذه المناطق المنكوبة فى لحظة واحدة وهذا يكنى على أن التخطيط الارهابى الراعي الرسمي له من تدبير رجال المعاهد الأزهرية والذين تولوا أقامة الصلاة والخطب التى تثير مشاعر المسلمين ...
ويناشد اقباط مدينة فرشوط وضواحيها فخامة الرئيس مبارك مرعاه أن المتضريين بفرشوط وضواحيها عليهم التزامات مالية وقروض بنكية والتزامات مالية أخرى بعد تدمير محلاتهم ومحتويات مساكنهم واحتجازهم داخل منازلهم فى هلع ورعب ولا يوجد لديهم مصادر رزق غير ما يعيشون فيه من حالات نفسية ومرضية .. ويطالبون فخامتكم بتشكيل لجان عادلة من القيادات التنفيذية والشعبية والمحلية لتقدير الخسائر الفعلية للمتضررين فى الاحداث الاخيرة وبناء على تقديرات اللجان تصرف التعويضات اللازمة فى اقرب وقت لكي يمارسوا أعمالهم وتفتح مصادر رزقهم حيث أن الاقباط مصريين ليس لهم إلا الله وسيادتكم ... 

منقول

وليكشف المسلمين أكثر فأكثر عن فساد عقيدهم بسلوكياتهم هذه*


----------



## طه البنا (28 نوفمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اصدر السيد اللواء / مدير امن قنا أوامره لمركز شرطة فرشوط بعدم تحرير محاضر للمتضررين فى الاحداث الاخيرة وتوجيههم الى المحامى العام بقنا لعمل المحاضر اللازمة هناك ...*
> *المتضررين فى حيرة وذهول من عدم تعاون الامن معهم .. ويحاول الامن تصعيب وعرقلة الأمور على المبلغين وضياع حقوقهم .. حيث تحويلهم الى قنا لعرض شكواهم الى السيد المستشار / المحامى العام ذلك لإحباطهم حيث أن قنا تبعد عن فرشوط مسافة 60 كيلو تقريبا ... *
> *وعند تواجد لجنة تقصى الحقائق وبعض نشطاء حقوقيين فى فرشوط .. لوحظ كم هائل من الدرجات البخارية التى لا تحمل لوحات معدنية .. وعلى كل دراجة أربع شباب بسرعات جنونية يصاحبها هرج ومرج ذهابا وإيابا .. وهذه ظاهرة خطيرة جدا فى قلقلة الامن العام للمواطنين الاقباط تمهيدا الى عمليات إرهابية جديدة .. فى هذا نتساءل أين شرطة المرور ورجال المباحث .. وهذا يكنى على عدم وجود ضبط وربط وعدم ممارسة الجهات الأمنية بدورها الفعال ... *
> *وهذه الإعمال الإرهابية الحالية أعطت مناخ ملائم وفرصة جيدة لتصفية بعض الحسابات القديمة بين بعض العائلات من مسلمين وأقباط كما حدث فى قرية العركى بفرشوط يوم الاثنين الموافق 23 /11 /2009.. ومن الملاحظ أن الهجوم على بعض الأسر القبطية مستمرا بتعدي عليهم بالضرب المبرح ينتج عن ذلك إصابات وكدمات .. وعند أبلاغ الشرطة عن الواقعة تقوم الشرطة بالضغط على الطرف القبطي بالتوقيع على الصلح مع تهديدهم بالاعتقال فى حالة عدم التوقيع على الصلح .. علما بأنة يوجد بعض الأفراد من الاقباط محتجزين رغم إنهم شاكين ومتضررين .. على الرغم بان مركز الشرطة لم يحرر لهم محاضر رسمية .. إنما عمل مذكرة فى دفتر أحوال مركز فرشوط فقط وتم أخلاء طرف للمحتجزين فى قرية العركى ليلة العيد الموافق 26 /11/2009 الساعة الحادية عشرة والنصف مساءا ...*
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*حريق منزل القبطي / فايز لبيب عبدا لله وشهرته راضى .. عزبة البوصة مركز أبو طشت يوم  27 /11/2009 ...
وفشل المفاوضات بين الأنبا كيرلس مطران نجع حمادي مع القيادات السياسية والتنفيذية وكبار العائلات بفرشوط والتى تمت فى كنيسة الملاك بفرشوط *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*شاهد عيان: بعد أحداث فرشوط هجم علينا بعض المسلمين في قرية الشيكفي التي تبعد عن فرشوط بحوالي 25 كم.
* فوجئنا بعد الشائعة الجنسية لمسيحي ومسلمة بفرشوط بهجوم بعض المسلمين علينا وأخذوا يرددون عبارات ضدنا، صائحين: انتقموا لشرف المسلمين!!
* قاموا أيضًا بتكسير المحلات والبيوت للمسيحيين، ونهب محال الذهب والصيدليات ثم تكسيرها وحرقها!!
* قام بعض المسيحيين بالاتصال بمركز الشرطة من الرابعة ظهرًا حتى السابعة مساءً ويقولون ستأتيكم المطافي.
* تم حرق شارع زغلول بأكمله وتدمير كافة الأنشطة الاقتصادية للمسيحيين.
* قام بعض جيراننا المسلمين بحمايتنا داخل بيوتهم، وحماية بعض محال المسيحيين.
* لم نجد موقف واضح أو تحرك سريع من الأمن، فكان تحركه بطيء وغير فعال لا يتناسب مع ضخامة الموقف.
* جاء الأنبا كيرلس لفرشوط وإلينا لتفقد أحوال الرعية، وانعقد اجتماع بين الأسقف والمعتدين.
* لم يتم فرض حظر تجول ولكن الناس لم تخرج للشوارع خوفًا من الاعتداءات.




​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا الاحوال استقرت دلوقتى الى حد ما بس اكيد حاسين بالغدر فى اى لحظة وربنا يحمينا ويحافظ على اولاده
صلواتكم معانا 
​


----------



## ابن المحب (10 يناير 2010)

الاخوه الاحباء من الجانبين مسلمين ومسيحيين نريد ان نسال هل الشخص سبب المشكله قد خطط لمثل هذا العمل المنحط؟ وهل يوجد جماعات مسيحيه للتحريض على مثل هذا....؟طبعا الكل يعرف الاجابه اذا فهو عمل فردى من انسان خاطىء الى الله اولا ثم الى عائلته ثم نفسه والمجتمع فهذه شهوه شيطانيه لافرق فيها ان كانت مسلمه او مسيحيه اوحتى معزه ويسال عنها الشخص الفاعل وايضا المفعول به فى تكرار هذه الحاله وجد انه لم يوجد بها استغاثه من الطرف الاخر (المفعول به) ولكن الفاعل مخطىء نعم .. لماذا اذا الكنائس والمصالح والمتاجر وكل هذه الافعال البربريه ولماذا قتل النفوس البريئه والسرقه والنهب وترهيب الامنين هل هذا تعليم الاسلام وفى ناحيه اخرى يوجد العكس من عمليات خطف واغتصاب لقاصرات مسيحيات واسلمتهم بالاكراه والكل يقف ويشاهد رغم الاستغاثه هل هذا عدل حرررررررررررررررررررام عليكم  لتستيقظ ضمائركم وربنا موجود


----------

